
Hacking photosynthesis increases crop yields with less water - eloff
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/aug/10/gene-manipulation-using-algae-could-grow-more-crops-with-less-water
======
eloff
The article published in nature:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41477-020-0740-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41477-020-0740-1)

